
Stress Management Tips for Developers - adriansky
https://adrianmejia.com/blog/2019/01/03/How-can-developers-reduce-stress/#.XG6m85-GVXI.hackernews
======
drharby
I feel as if these are just stress management tips with no unique developer
spin

~~~
adriansky
It's on the 3rd part: [https://adrianmejia.com/blog/2019/01/03/how-can-
developers-r...](https://adrianmejia.com/blog/2019/01/03/how-can-developers-
reduce-stress/#Stress-management-for-Software-Developers)

